# Need gaming laptop under 40k



## ranjitsd (Feb 16, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)[/B]
40k max

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
no size preference 

Any size

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming and browsing

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
m.snapdeal.com/product/hp-pavilion-15n204tx-laptop-4th/1357401806

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Any reliable brand


6) Anything else you would like to say?
is snapdeal reliable ill purchase laptop before month end 
My primary concern is gaming is there any other laptop under 40k*


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 17, 2014)

ranjitsd said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)[/B]
> 40k max
> 
> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...


*

The laptop you selected is awesome and will run anything u throw at it I have a HP g6 as my 2nd lappie (similiar body different config) 
Snap deal should be good but I suggest u go with flipkart it's much safer
Btw a better deal is the HP g6 series itself or even a Lenovo g500s the overall config and vfm is better coz 4200U isn't very powerful for gaming compared to amds a10 or even a8 it isn't bad or anything as such but a tad bit underpowered compared to amd*


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 17, 2014)

The laptop you have mentioned is the BEST deal in my opinion, In fact it will be better than the other 45k models with 8670 or 7670. And stay away from A8/A10 Laptops.
I have a HP g6 2005ax with A8, 7640M+7670G with 512MB DDR3 . Many high end games do work, like i could play and finish Tomb Raider 2013 at 1366x768 with all other settings low. But some games run like cr@p, like BAttlefield 3 which is unplayable even at 800x600. Forget about newer (and badly optimised)Dx11 games like NFS Rivals. Maybe Frostbyte Engine games cant detect the dedicated GPU and runs only from the onboard GPU. Assasins Creed 4 Black Flag is also unplayable..whether i reduce to 1024x768 and all setting to lowest or crank the graphics to high at 1366x768, i get the same unplayable frame rate. It was the best deal for Rs33,000 2 years ago. AMD is simply bad with drivers and stuffs, dunno how many versions i loaded ,updated,re-installed and scurried around forums for optimized drivers...this AMD A8 "trinity" shenanigans doesn't do what it claims to do.
If you have the money, stay away from AMD A8/A10s


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 17, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The laptop you have mentioned is the BEST deal in my opinion, In fact it will be better than the other 45k models with 8670 or 7670. And stay away from A8/A10 Laptops.
> I have a HP g6 2005ax with A8, 7640M+7670G with 512MB DDR3 . Many high end games do work, like i could play and finish Tomb Raider 2013 at 1366x768 with all other settings low. But some games run like cr@p, like BAttlefield 3 which is unplayable even at 800x600. Forget about newer (and badly optimised)Dx11 games like NFS Rivals. Maybe Frostbyte Engine games cant detect the dedicated GPU and runs only from the onboard GPU. Assasins Creed 4 Black Flag is also unplayable..whether i reduce to 1024x768 and all setting to lowest or crank the graphics to high at 1366x768, i get the same unplayable frame rate. It was the best deal for Rs33,000 2 years ago. AMD is simply bad with drivers and stuffs, dunno how many versions i loaded ,updated,re-installed and scurried around forums for optimized drivers...this AMD A8 "trinity" shenanigans doesn't do what it claims to do.
> If you have the money, stay away from AMD A8/A10s



Bullshit seriously dude it isn't at all as bad as u describe it unless u are on the oldest bios and driver version
Don't mislead the op all the games u mentioned run perfectly on my g6 and have none of the issues u described I'm guessing u are either lying or something or have a defective laptop 
The a8 and a10 are much better CPUs than the intel ulv CPUs 
I can play everything on medium or high at 1366x768 
Before u bash me as an amd fanboy i would like to inform u in advance that my main laptops are a vaio and a Inspiron turbo with intel CPUs and nvidia and amd GPUs respectively 
Kindly refrain from posting stuff which is clearly wrong
@op don't listen to this guy and trust me and get the g6 or g500 depending on ur preference or get a laptop with a M series intel CPU

---------update to this post in my next comment pls read that too------------


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Bullshit seriously dude it isn't at all as bad as u describe it unless u are on the oldest bios and driver version
> Don't mislead the op all the games u mentioned run perfectly on my g6 and have none of the issues u described I'm guessing u are either lying or something or have a defective laptop
> The a8 and a10 are much better CPUs than the intel ulv CPUs
> I can play everything on medium or high at 1366x768
> ...



Calm down dude...........while your arguments are correct, a dual GPU setup is meant for a power user, one who is willing to fiddle with the settings to optimize the games. IDK about AMD but in my case I had to use Nvidia Inspector to run NFS Rivals in SLI mode. Here we see another victim of dual array GPU problems. A laptop with a single dedicated GPU is much better in this segment. SLI/CF is meant for the ultra high end segment.

- - - Updated - - -

Also A10 is better than ULVs which are trash(especially i5s and i3s)


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Calm down dude...........while your arguments are correct, a dual GPU setup is meant for a power user, one who is willing to fiddle with the settings to optimize the games. IDK about AMD but in my case I had to use Nvidia Inspector to run NFS Rivals in SLI mode. Here we see another victim of dual array GPU problems. A laptop with a single dedicated GPU is much better in this segment. SLI/CF is meant for the ultra high end segment.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also A10 is better than ULVs which are trash(especially i5s and i3s)



First off I would like to apologise to mikael for my previous comment I just chanced to see another thread where he mentioned he had a 7640m GPU whereas I have a 7670m GPU so my config is much higher and stuff 
I mistook him for a forum troll when he posted that 
However I would like to say that while his config may have those issues my config doesn't coz mines a but newer etc 
Ulv intels are terrible at gaming especially unreal tournament 3 etc 
Once again sorry mikael I reacted before I read ur config


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Calm down dude...........while your arguments are correct, a dual GPU setup is meant for a power user, one who is willing to fiddle with the settings to optimize the games. IDK about AMD but in my case I had to use Nvidia Inspector to run NFS Rivals in SLI mode. Here we see another victim of dual array GPU problems. A laptop with a single dedicated GPU is much better in this segment. SLI/CF is meant for the ultra high end segment.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also A10 is better than ULVs which are trash(especially i5s and i3s)



which a10 is better then i5 4200u which comes under my budget


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 18, 2014)

Calm yourselves everyone !

@Ranjitsd : amd a10 comes in two versions in India, a10 5750m and a10 4655m.The first one is the standard version whereas the 2nd one is a ULV version.

Amd A10 5750M is better than a core i5 4200u but a a10 4655m is worse.

My recommendation would be a hp pavillion 15 e001ax if you can get one,otherwise get an acer aspire e1 572g(4200u/8750m)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 18, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Bullshit seriously dude it isn't at all as bad as u describe it unless u are on the oldest bios and driver version
> Don't mislead the op all the games u mentioned run perfectly on my g6 and have none of the issues u described I'm guessing u are either lying or something or have a defective laptop
> The a8 and a10 are much better CPUs than the intel ulv CPUs
> I can play everything on medium or high at 1366x768
> ...


I have never updated by BIOS and i still dont know how to so im gonna look it up. Driver version is up to date according to my Catalyst software. And i dnt think my A8 is same as your A8. Mine is 2 years old, from a  Rs33,000 laptop which is either discontinued now or around Rs28,000 in local shops. Still, 2 years back i had problems with Battlefield 3 while people with GT640M (considered equavalent)were enjoying that game. If the out-of-factory default settings on my laptop doesn't live up to its name, i think its AMD's loss over nVidia.
When it comes to CPU i have no beef with my A8. The problem i had with was the Dual SLI gimmick of my 7640m+7670G. I wished it was a simply 7670G on any CPU, even if it was a ULV, cuz this Crossfire thing has so many issues. Two years ago when the HP G6 2005ax thread was really alive and hot, many people had this issue. Games not detecting the dedicated GPU at ALL.
My judgement on the newer A8/A10 was based on my experience of older A8. Its like AMD people dishing out on over heating issue 10 years ago when the issue was solved in the newer generation of AMDs. Kinda understandable don't you think?
Regarding harsh response, no flak taken. Its just text, not sm1 shouting to my face while im going :sad facek: types....
Now if you can tell me how to run Assassins Creed 4 smoothly cuz im re-installing it right now


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 18, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Calm yourselves everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sister in law and bro said no to acer they have personal experience with acer and 740m slightly better then 8750m


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2014)

ranjitsd said:


> sister in law and bro said no to acer they have personal experience with acer and 740m slightly better then 8750m


HP is good for me so far it's been roughly 1.5 years now for me but the build,service centre,performance etc is pretty good for that budget I would go for that or a Lenovo with the same or higher config

- - - Updated - - -

@ mikael update the bios from HP's site and get amd drivers from amd's site 
I suggest u use 13.4 or 13.1 they both run excellent for me on my g6 and dell 7520
Bios updates usually fix heating and performance issues which were there in both my laptops stock factory bios version and now I have no issues with either lappie
Ohh and abt the GPU issue go to power play in catalyst and put the bar to performance instead of power
Hope I helped


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 23, 2014)

One query guys :
Can the games 
1. Mafia 2
2. Sniper Elite 2/3
3. Manhuht 2
4. NFS Rivals 
                            be played on  acer aspire e1 572g(4200u/8750m) ?


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> One query guys :
> Can the games
> 1. Mafia 2
> 2. Sniper Elite 2/3
> ...



yes playable. Don't expect to max out settings.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 24, 2014)

One more query which one is better :
Acer E1 572G or Lenovo G510 with dGPU ?


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 25, 2014)

go to notebook check.net.and check the Amd are equal to sandy bridge i3.if i were u i would had picked up intel i5 4200u with good gpu


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 25, 2014)

Any Lenovo G510 user here plz share your views


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 26, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> One query guys :
> Can the games
> 1. Mafia 2
> 2. Sniper Elite 2/3
> ...


Rivals require min 6GB RAM
How about this one? It has anti reflective screen 
Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.39890 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Sleek Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## Adrx (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey OP we  are on the same boat !!!!! I too need a gaming laptop for under 40k ( 38k actually) ..Check out my thread too..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181641-help-me-choose-laptop.html 

I short listed some laptops there..Might help you. .Your thread is really helpful for me too.. I am still confused on which one to buy.


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 26, 2014)

Adrx said:


> Hey OP we  are on the same boat !!!!! I too need a gaming laptop for under 40k ( 38k actually) ..Check out my thread too..
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181641-help-me-choose-laptop.html
> 
> I short listed some laptops there..Might help you. .Your thread is really helpful for me too.. I am still confused on which one to buy.






laptop purchase got postponed have more time to think


----------



## Adrx (Feb 26, 2014)

ranjitsd said:


> laptop purchase got postponed have more time to think



No probs ..Me too buying next month only..Atleast we are better prepared than a dumb **** wasting 40k on an old 2nd gen i3 with intel integrated GPU laptop lol... Believe me i have seen my seniors  in hostel buying that kinda laptop XD


----------



## elafanto (Feb 26, 2014)

If any of you were from Dehradun or nearby Dehradun, I have a new Z510 Box Pack for sell 

This one
Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387057) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Rs.49790 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387057) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

with Backlit keyboard and Full HD for 42k only


----------



## ashusood331 (Feb 27, 2014)

Apart from buying the best gaming laptop, if you wan t to review for the best selling gaming laptops then you can review the same at the blog - TechFreakes India on Tumblr - to know about the best gaming experience with Top laptops in 2014, the information include review on the latest & top gaming laptops which are available in the online stores at best price & discount option.


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Apart from buying the best gaming laptop, if you wan t to review for the best selling gaming laptops then you can review the same at the blog TechFreakes India - Best Gaming Experience with Top laptops in 2014 which shares the reviews of the latest & top gaming laptops which are available at the online stores at best price & discount option.



That's more of a trolling site than a review site. Members please avoid. 
Those are the worst gaming laptops in their ranges. Besides they are not available in India. Add ~15k to the price and you'll get the price at which they will be available in India IF they will be ever available in India.

TL;DR Trash.


----------



## ashusood331 (Feb 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's more of a trolling site than a review site. Members please avoid.
> Those are the worst gaming laptops in their ranges. Besides they are not available in India. Add ~15k to the price and you'll get the price at which they will be available in India IF they will be ever available in India.
> 
> TL;DR Trash.



Hope you can yourself draft a useful review or forum reply that can help the members instead of sharing negative responses for a good piece of information.


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Hope you can yourself draft a useful review or forum reply that can help the members instead of sharing negative responses for a good piece of information.



Oh please.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181169-guide-laptop-buying-guide.html

There you go.


----------

